# John Deere no longer offers imatch auto hitch on new 1026R!



## rpdranc (Dec 8, 2011)

Went to order tractor this morning and told there were issues w auto connect. That was a big reason we were interested in tractor, ease of use and multiple attachments! Is it a deal breaker, or should I still purchase?? 0% for 48 ends in Jan, so clock is ticking. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, lots of folks have John Deere tractors, myself included, (I have 2 in fact) and no Imatches to be seen, and are still smiling. I think you will too. I mean seriously now, unless you're changing impliments every few hours, it would probably be a great thing to have, but usually, a person will leave the impliment on for extended periods of time. Me? I'd still go green.


----------



## HVG (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with rpdranc. The iMatch system comes in handi in both spring and fall, where you change from the weight to the tiller to the blade and sometimes within one day. Would not be without one. Therefore, have you considered the 2320 or is the iMatch not recommended for this tractor now?


----------

